# Cariba



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Do you guys think he will live or not.......


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

My favorite cariba...sh*t this sucks.....


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

he's in a 10 gallon hospital tank with a sponge filter, 82 for the temp, stress coat, and the right dosage of salt. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

I probably put this in the wrong forum...sorry mods


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

he'll live
and it'll leave a big scar.. it should grow back.. but will be lumpy.. one of my caribes was like that... now he's healed up and has a scar.
good luck


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He will be fine Jim. It may leave a scar but nothing that would cause you any more consern.
Sucks...but I think it builds character!!!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Thanks guys. This was my best looking cariba. The pic doesn't really show it, but he is a very nice cariba. I just want him to survive, I can live with him having a scar. Thanks fellas....


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I've had the same thing happen to a red about the same size bite also, all that happened is that area healed and looks a tad darker than the rest of his body, no big deal.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

he will live 4 sure as long as you take him out and put him in a tank buy him self add some salt and just give it time mine was alot worse then that and he lived


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It would be nice to follow his recovery with daily pics


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

who bit him? is it another caribe? that's a big chunk... i know how it feels to see your fish has a chunk or chunks... he'll live...post some pics with his recovery...


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I've had worse -- it was a couple years ago. It'll scab over in a few days and then, I'd say six months from now, you won't even know he was ever bit there.

You won't think that's possible by looking at him, but keep him well fed and away from infection and he'll heal up nicely.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow...that´s a bite...still he will survive...just continue salt treatment to avoid bacterial infection or use Melafix :nod: ...!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

he'll definately live and it'll give him some character and a kick ass scar.

Joe


----------



## atehcna (Jul 29, 2003)

sorry to see your fish like that, but what the hell bit 'em?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

whoa! very excellent move that you immediately isolated him. Yes he will live, but i think it will take him for quite some time in that tank. 5 months or so? the bite was def nasty. does he still actively eat? just keep his water quality in its best. good luck man.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

poor guy, that looks very sore


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

He'll be ok. Put him in a hospital tank, raise the water temperature to about 85 degress F, add 1 tablespoon of _predissolved_ salt per 5 gallons, and let him be as much as possible (quiet place for the tank, low lights, little to no influences from outside...

My manueli had a similar wound in the head when he the previous owner kept him in a tank with another one (wound may have been even bigger), and he's fully healed, and acting as perfectly normal.

Good luck, and keep us updated :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> It would be nice to follow his recovery with daily pics


 That's a briliant idea









Wifenaggingboutfish: wanna make your poor cariba famous?
If so, keep a log about his progress, shoot new pics every one or two days, and I'll make an article out of it for our Information section









Let me know what you think of it!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Jan 14 2004, 03:59 PM
> QUOTE (winkyee @ Jan 14 2004, 06:12 AM)
> It would be nice to follow his recovery with daily pics
> 
> ...


This is a great idea. Unfortunately I think I was too late as this guy died this morning.







The bite was alot worse and a lot deeper than the pics showed. I am really pissed about this and I thought I caught it in time. I did everything I thought was right and what you guys suggested, but it did work out. Thanks fellas for all the help and support.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Poor guy
Sorry to hear aboutyour loss...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DAMN.. Sorry to hear about your loss, Jim.







Loosing any fish is a downer.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Jim...it didnt look all that bad to me but like you said, pics dont always show the true picture.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam he edied that sucks


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

oh man


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> > Judazzz Posted on Jan 14 2004, 03:59 PM
> > QUOTE (winkyee @ Jan 14 2004, 06:12 AM)
> > It would be nice to follow his recovery with daily pics
> >
> ...


 I'm very sorry to hear that, Jim...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Wifenaggingboutfish said:


> > Judazzz Posted on Jan 14 2004, 03:59 PM
> > QUOTE (winkyee @ Jan 14 2004, 06:12 AM)
> > It would be nice to follow his recovery with daily pics
> >
> ...


Sorry to hear that man :sad: ...it was a great looking Cariba :nod: ...!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

sorry about your loss jim, that caribe was a beaut. i hate to ask, but was it the elong that did him in, or another pygo?

~Will.


----------

